# Cities with Extreme Weather



## *Victoria* (May 16, 2006)

My town, Mildura, experieced a record high temp of 50.7ºC in January 1908.

Recent extreme heat events occured in Feb 2004, temp reached 48ºC downtown and New Years Eve 2006, temp 45.1ºC. Extreme night-time readings include a 38ºC at midnight in Feb 2004, and a 35ºC at 3am on New Years eve 2006.

We just had a record low May temp: -2.1ºC was recorded Wednesday morning.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

The general climate is actually stable, average max temps range from 16ºC in winter to 34ºC in summer and a yearly average sunshine of 8.5 hours per day.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

centreoftheuniverse said:


> Do tornados occur in other parts of the world besides North America?


The UK has the highest frequency of reported tornadoes per unit area in the world - Take into account the UK is the size of Oregon or South Dakota.


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

SimLim said:


> The UK has the highest frequency of reported tornadoes per unit area in the world - Take into account the UK is the size of Oregon or South Dakota.


This is strange but true... except they rarely get even half as strong as the US variety.

The Birmingham one was quite strong I think (F3 maybe?) but shortlived - and there was another one which smashed through Lee on Solent a few years back or somewhere like that.

I also randomly seem to remember reading about a large tornado hitting Whitechapel in London back in the 1800s - killed hundreds of people.


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

Generally, the further you venture away from the sea, the more extreme the temperatures will be. Therefore, Urumqi in East Turkestan, being the city furthest from the ocean would have the largest extremes in temps.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

coth said:


> it's not daytime, but day average.


The average temps in Moscow in July are 23ºC/13ºC.


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

> Do tornados occur in other parts of the world besides North America?


As mentioned above, the UK has quite a few. I think France does, too.

Believe it or not, Florida has a hell of a lot of tornadoes. WAY more per square mile than anywhere in "tornado alley". But like the UK and France, they tend to be F0 and F1 tornadoes, occasionally F2.. with F3 not unheard of, but making the history books when they happen.

Building quality has a lot to do with it, too. An average house in the UK and France is built as least as well as an average house in Florida. Masonry and concrete are the norm, wood is the exception. Stapled-together matchsticks and plywood are almost unheard of. So a tornado that in Florida, the UK, or France would throw around the lawn furniture, maybe down a tree or two, and perhaps break a window if that lawn furniture or tree hit one, ends up causing major damage to just about any house in Iowa or Kansas it touches.

For a good analogy: Hurricane Andrew's eyewall was basically a 20-mile diameter F3 stovepipe tornado. Even the smallest hurricane's eyewall is basically a 10-40 mile wide slow-moving F1 stovepipe tornado.

Of course, we can't overlook one of Miami's most famous tornadoes, which made it one of the only big cities to ever experience a direct hit by a tornado on its central business district (it was F1):


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

this is day average. nights in temperate climate zones usually much colder than days.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

coth said:


> this is day average. nights in temperate climate zones usually much colder than days.


Mean monthly temperature
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=N55E037+1102+27612W

Average max
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=N55E037+1200+0048283G2

Average min
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=N55E037+1204+0048283G2

You're telling me that the average summer temperature has increased by 7ºC since 1989? The 2 fastest warming cities in Europe are London and Madrid, and they have increased barely 2ºC in the last 30 years.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

this day average. i'm talking about daytime average.

+30 in daytime and +17 in night time, so +23 average day.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

coth said:


> this day average. i'm talking about daytime average.
> 
> +30 in daytime and +17 in night time, so +23 average day.


No, it's 23 during the day, 13 at night, average day is 18.


----------



## NCC1701D (Sep 14, 2003)

How about 'extremes' in one day?
In the western suburbs of Brisbane, Australia there is a city called Ipswich about 40km west. Overnight it got down to -2c while at about 3pm the following day it hit a high of 24c. Thats a difference of 26c in just one day.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

London_2006 said:


> No, it's 23 during the day, 13 at night, average day is 18.


i live in moscow for over 20 years. i know what temperatures in city better than you.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

coth said:


> i live in moscow for over 20 years. i know what temperatures in city better than you.


So why does every single climate website say Moscow's avg max temp in July is 23ºC, and avg minimum 13ºC?

Find me a website that says Moscow's average summer temps are 30ºC/17ºC.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

because those are day average, not daytime.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

I'll post this again

Mean monthly temperature (average 24h temperature)
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=N55E037+1102+27612W

Average max (highest temp between 0600-1800)
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=N55E037+1200+0048283G2

Average min (lowest temp between 1800-0600)
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=N55E037+1204+0048283G2

Moscow (avg max, avg min)
Jan -6ºC/-12ºC 
Feb -5ºC/-12ºC
Mar 1ºC/-6ºC
Apr 10ºC/1ºC
May 18ºC/7ºC
Jun 22ºC/12ºC
Jul 23ºC/13ºC
Aug 22ºC/12ºC
Sep 16ºC/7ºC
Oct 8ºC/2ºC
Nov 1ºC/-4ºC
Dec -4ºC/-9ºC

London
Jan 8ºC/2ºC
Feb 8ºC/2ºC
Mar 11ºC/4ºC
Apr 13ºC/5ºC
May 17ºC/8ºC
Jun 20ºC/12ºC
Jul 23ºC/14ºC
Aug 23ºC/13ºC
Sep 19ºC/11ºC
Oct 15ºC/8ºC
Nov 11ºC/5ºC
Dec 9ºC/3ºC

London has the same temperature as Moscow in the middle of summer, but that isn't the average 24 hour temp, it's the avg. max. The avg. 24 hour temp in July in London is about 18.5ºC, similar in Moscow.


----------



## Varsben (Jan 14, 2005)

coth said:


> i live in moscow for over 20 years. i know what temperatures in city better than you.


Your claim that +30°C is Moscow's July daytime average temperature (while actually its average maximum temp is +23°C), indicates that you're spending your time there in Russian _banyas_ - saunas. 

Perhaps you should go for a walk outside and hit the streets in Moscow once in a while, then you would know more about its outdoor climate.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Lodon_2006,

Which recording station in London has a the average maximum temp of 23C in July and August? Is it at an unofficial station? 

According to World Met, the average high for both July and August is 22C.

http://worldweather.wmo.int/010/c00032.htm


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

The hottest temperature ever recorded in Chicago was 42C at Midway airport. It actually made it up to 43C in the western suburb of Aurora. The coldest was -33C in the city, and -34C in Woodstock (far northern suburb).


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

chicagogeorge said:


> Hey Lodon_2006,
> 
> Which recording station in London has a the average maximum temp of 23C in July and August? Is it at an unofficial station?
> 
> ...


Greenwich Observatory

http://www.metoffice.com/climate/uk/averages/19712000/sites/greenwich.html

It's located in Greenwich Park, about 7 miles east of Central London. Kew Gardens, Heathrow Airport and the London Weather Centre are all warmer, but the Met Office does not have a link to any of those, and the ones on worldclimate only show the 24 hour mean, not the max or min. The temps on your link look like the Greenwich averages for 1961-1990.

London's record temp was 38.1ºC, although the highest temperature in the UK was recorded in the London Metro, 38.5ºC in Kent.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

centreoftheuniverse said:


> Do tornados occur in other parts of the world besides North America?


:crazy:

Of course, tornados don't respect borders.

England has the highest number of reported tornados per square km on the planet, but this is partly because its a very densely populated region. Plus bar the very rare freak exceptions like the Birmingham tornado last Summer they're never very strong... Certainly nowhere near the magnitude of those in the Midwest USA.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

eddied said:


> This is strange but true... except they rarely get even half as strong as the US variety.
> 
> The Birmingham one was quite strong I think (F3 maybe?) but shortlived - and there was another one which smashed through Lee on Solent a few years back or somewhere like that.
> 
> I also randomly seem to remember reading about a large tornado hitting Whitechapel in London back in the 1800s - killed hundreds of people.


You're probably thinking of the big tornado that hit Sussex a few years ago... I think Selsey was the worst hit town but it affected a long stretch of the South coast.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Interesting Tornado facts about the USA (I grew up in Iowa and have always loved tornadoes...well, not being in them...)

-the United States has around 75% of all tornadoes to strike earth each year.

-the United States set a record in 2004 with 1,717 tornadoes striking the country in a single year

-the longest tornado path in the world was 219 miles long in 1925 in the heartland of the United States. This tornado was on the ground for EIGHTEEN hours straight.

-the fastest tornado every recorded was moving at 73mph(117kph) in 1974 in the heartland of the United States

-the largest outbreak of tornadoes to occur in a single day in one specific tornado event was 1974 when 148 tornadoes occured within one weather system. This was also in the United States heartland

-during that outbreak there were 31 F4 and F5 tornadoes - which are the largest and most powerful to occur. Only a very small % of tornadoes are ever this strong anywhere on earth, although many of those strong ones occur in the midwest of the United States due to it's position relative to water/mountains/weather systems.

-a recent outbreak in the United States produced 66 tornadoes, one of which had winds measured at 318mph(511kph)! This tornado tore through a heavily populated area of Oklahoma City and destroyed or damaged 2,122 structures or housing units.

-there are on average over 100,000 thunderstorms in the United States each year.

-tornadoes have caused the death of over 10,000 people in the United States from 1900 to 2000.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Vars_ said:


> Your claim that +30°C is Moscow's July daytime average temperature (while actually its average maximum temp is +23°C), indicates that you're spending your time there in Russian _banyas_ - saunas.
> 
> Perhaps you should go for a walk outside and hit the streets in Moscow once in a while, then you would know more about its outdoor climate.


pretty silly sarcasm.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

London_2006 said:


> I'll post this again
> 
> Mean monthly temperature (average 24h temperature)
> http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=N55E037+1102+27612W
> ...


as i say i live here and i know what temp is in midday. go check yourself. come to moscow with your thermometer and check yourself what is usual temp. not theorical estimate. we have usually -4C - +2C in january, but sometimes (every several year) we have arctic cyclone for few weeks with temp in -20C - -15C that makes average in -12C - -8C. some goes to july - usually july is very dry. but rarely, every 3-5 years, it's cold and rainy.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

They aren't theoretical estimates, they are the averages of data collected over the past several decades..I would trust them more. Oh, and put your thermometer in the shade. I could say that London averages 30-40ºC throughout the summer, if I put my thermometer in sunlight.

I was looking on wunderground at Moscow's summer weather last year and the year before, the warmest month averaged 24ºC. 30ºC was not recorded once in June/July/August 2004 or 2005 (It may have been, wunderground usually has errors of 1-2ºC - the highest recorded temp for each of the summer months in both years was 27-29ºC).


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

There have been documented cases of tornadoes on every continent of Planet Earth except for Antarctica.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

London_2006 said:


> They aren't theoretical estimates, they are the averages of data collected over the past several decades..I would trust them more. Oh, and put your thermometer in the shade. I could say that London averages 30-40ºC throughout the summer, if I put my thermometer in sunlight.
> 
> I was looking on wunderground at Moscow's summer weather last year and the year before, the warmest month averaged 24ºC. 30ºC was not recorded once in June/July/August 2004 or 2005 (It may have been, wunderground usually has errors of 1-2ºC - the highest recorded temp for each of the summer months in both years was 27-29ºC).


list back. i said - _usual daytime temp_. is it so hard to understand?
august 2004. usual day.
http://highriserussia.com/imgs/city/temp.jpg


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

^ I wouldnt trust those thermometers.


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

coth said:


> list back. i said - _usual daytime temp_. is it so hard to understand?
> august 2004. usual day.
> http://highriserussia.com/imgs/city/temp.jpg


If that is the case you must also have weeks and weeks of 16C, this would also be your usual daytime temperature.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

*In my country, Mexico, the major city with the most extreme weather (major cities have more than 1 million people) is Juarez City, in the north of the country. It is not the hottest neither the coldest, but has the greatest temperature changes.

In winter it is colder than London, cause the minimum averages are -2ºC, and in summer, it's like Delhi, with a maximum average temperature of 38ºC. Actually we have colder cities like Temosachic, in the north with an average minimum temperature in winter of -8ºC, and of course there are hotter cities like Hermosillo, in the north too, with an average maximum temperature in summer of 43ºC.*


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

*Delhi must be one city!*

Delhi would definitely be one of the cities. In summer the average is about 40ºC and the winter average is about 5ºC. It was 44ºC about 2 weeks ago. With the climatic changes happening all over the world it could worsen in the coming years! hno:


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

> Clearly, nowhere near the magnitude of those in the US...


Actually, that point illustrates my point about British/French/Floridian construction, vs American midwest/plains construction perfectly. Those buildings lost their wood trussed roofs, but the masonry walls were largely intact -- just like they would if hit by a major (category 3 or above) hurricane. Had that same tornado hit an equivalently-dense neighborhood in Kansas City or Des Moines, those buildings would have been reduced to *rubble*.


*This* is what a F3 tornado does to typical American construction: 










(Source: http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2004/s2263.htm )

This is what a F2 tornado does to typical American woodframe construction:










(Source: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/faq/tornado/f2.htm)


And here's what a little baby F1 tornado that doesn't even make the evening news in Miami does to typical American woodframe houses:










(Source: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/faq/tornado/f1.htm)


----------



## shane453 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sometimes we have 90F one day and 30F the next. A famous quote about Oklahoman weather... "If you don't like it, stick around a minute."


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Chicago's weather can turn on a dime. One day it could be sunny and 70 degrees fahrenheit out, the next it's 35 and storming. :dunno:

No natural disasters though.


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

Miami....

HURRICANES.

Hopefully this year won't be as bad as last year when we were hit by Katrina and Wilma (bitches).

Hopefully, our sucky power grid won't fail at the slightest tropical storm *crosses fingers*


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

London_2006 said:


> Greenwich Observatory
> 
> http://www.metoffice.com/climate/uk/averages/19712000/sites/greenwich.html
> 
> ...


Similar situation here. Various locations show some diferences in the average temps. In many instances, it is important to get a good overview of an entire city in order to get a fair picture of the climate. Various geographic factors (like the cooling and warming effects of a giant lake) can play a major role in creating a false picture of the true climate of a city. Los Angeles, the Bay Area, also New York and Philadelphia, as well as Chicago, have geographic factors that effect the climate of at least part of their metropolitan area.

Take Chicago for example, O'Hare airport on average, records *18 days *of 32C+ temps in a given summer, but Midway airport 25 km south of O'Hare yet still in the city of Chicago, records *24 days* on average when temps exceed 32C. Both airports are about 23 km away from Lake Michigan. Southern and western suburbs like Aurora, Glendale Heights, and Kankakee for example, see even more days above 32C (around 26), since they are further away from the cooling effects of Lake Michigan. Furthermore, Kankakee's July average high temps are 30C, and 31C for Glendale Heights. O'Hare and Midway's July average maximum is 29C. The average high temp in downtown Chicago (right on Lake Michigan) is 27C in July, and only sees 12 days above 32C on average in a given summer.

Midway airports record high was 42C. O'Hare's record high was 40C. Aurora's was 43C. Midway's record low was -32C, and O'Hare's was -33C. Area wide, the far northern suburb of Woodstock, recorded a low or -34C on the date date as the other record lows.


----------



## *Victoria* (May 16, 2006)

The record low min for Mildura is -4ºC and the record max is 50.7ºC


----------



## centreoftheuniverse (Nov 16, 2005)

miamicanes said:


> Actually, that point illustrates my point about British/French/Floridian construction, vs American midwest/plains construction perfectly. Those buildings lost their wood trussed roofs, but the masonry walls were largely intact -- just like they would if hit by a major (category 3 or above) hurricane. Had that same tornado hit an equivalently-dense neighborhood in Kansas City or Des Moines, those buildings would have been reduced to *rubble*.


Why don't they build sturdier houses in the Midwest?


----------



## Varsben (Jan 14, 2005)

coth said:


> pretty silly sarcasm.


Not any sillier than your preposterous claim that Moscow has a daytime average of +30°C in July. Actually it is around +23°C (the daily average highest temp). In a typical year, Moscow has only several days with +30°C or above, throughout the summer.

As London_2006 said, you should put your thermometer in the shade, because only then you know the true air temperature.

Locations that really do have summer average maximum temps close to or exceeding 30°C, are in southern Russia, near the Caspian Sea. Volgograd (formerly known as Stalingrad), or Krasnodar, for example. But their summers are much hotter on average, than Moscow's.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Vars_, isn't it so hard to understand? i said usual, not average - in midday on open space.


----------



## Varsben (Jan 14, 2005)

coth said:


> Vars_, isn't it so hard to understand? i said usual, not average - in midday on open space.


How can 30°C be "usual" in a given month at a place where the average maximum temperature for that month is 23°C??? That's absurd.

That average, a good 7 degrees Celsius below 30°C, clearly indicates that days with 30°C or above are not usual in Moscow, they just occur from time to time. In some years, they don't occur at all in Moscow.

The usual daytime temperature in Moscow in a typical July, hovers somewhere between 20°C and 26°C (in midday on open space). In the shade, of course.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

open space i mean open sun. hope it understandable now.


----------



## Varsben (Jan 14, 2005)

coth said:


> open space i mean open sun. hope it understandable now.


Now it seems that your approach is understandable. But nonsensical, nevertheless.

Following your logic of measuring the temperature in the sun instead of the shade, we may safely assume that Moscow has plenty of days with +20°C or more in full winter. That's because thermometers put in the sunshine will show those values, even when there's a metre-deep snow cover everywhere, water bodies stone frozen, and people shivering at air temperature of, say, -15°C. So isn't measuring temp in the sun - ridiculous?

Dear friend, sunshine may heat up surfaces - in this case, a thermometer itself - without simultaneously heating up the air, or heating it up much less. That's why temps must be always measured in the shade, if one wants serious information about weather conditions, specifically about air temperature.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

sun does not burning in winter, like in summer in temperate climate zone.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I live in the lightning capitol of the world on average Clearwater, Florida has more lightning strikes that any other city in the world and rainy season is around the corner cant wait lol.


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

miamicanes said:


> Of course, we can't overlook one of Miami's most famous tornadoes, which made it one of the only big cities to ever experience a direct hit by a tornado on its central business district (it was F1):


Tornadoes rarely hit major downtowns because in comparison to rural areas, there just aren't a lot, plus they present a smaller target. As your pictures showed though, when one does strike a large downtown, it's an amazing event.

In addition to Miami, tornadoes have slammed into downtown Nashville, Salt Lake City, and Fort Worth. Here's what I could dig up.

Nashville, Tennessee -- April 16, 1998:




























I really can't find a lot of good pictures from this tornado which is a pity, because it hit both the downtown football stadium and the State Capitol. I vividly remember news coverage that showed statues that had been thrown off their bases on the capitol grounds, as well as a video of downtown office workers fleeing for safety -- I remember it because I'd never seen any woman run that fast in high heels.

Salt Lake City, Utah -- August 11, 1999:



















Fort Worth, Texas -- March 28, 2000:





































I remember from this tornado a security video from a restaurant on the top floor of one of the downtown skyscrapers. All the patrons and employees were hustled to safety in the inner rooms, leaving the camera to record the tornado blowing out the windows, ripping down the chandelier, and basically turning the entire restaurant into shredded rubble in a matter of seconds.


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

> Why don't they build sturdier houses in the Midwest?


Cost. Masonry construction costs AT LEAST 20-25% more than 2x6 wood-framed. It's partly the reason why $360k in Kansas will buy you a 6 bedroom+den/5.5 bath McMansion big enough to play basketball in its 5-car garage during the winter. Even if you ignore the land cost and budget the whole $360k to construction, in Florida, that MIGHT be enough to build a 4 bedroom/3.5 bath house with 2 car garage... IF you have the builder put bottom-of-the-line cabinets in the kitchen, the cheapest carpet and laminate flooring available, and skip the crown molding and gas fireplace (increasingly popular in Florida, since you can now buy models that suck most of the heat outside so you can have a roaring fire on Christmas Day even though the air conditioner is running and it's 80 degrees outside).

For a rule of thumb cost comparison, reinforced concrete construction with impact-glass adds about $5-12 per square foot of exterior wall surface to the construction costs over what it would cost to build with 2x6 wood, vinyl siding with veneer brick or stucco front, and normal windows.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

In Chicago, this week started out in the 50s and will end in the 90s.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

As a kid in Chicago I have a vivid memory of one Saturday afternoon in the local swimming pool. It was just after lunch and it was really warm, maybe 85 degrees and bright sunshine (about 30 celsius).

Anyhow, all of a sudden the sky darkened, thunder boomed and the life guards whistles screamed to get everyone out of the pool. By the time I got out of the pool and under a canopy, golfball size chunks of hail started raining down. This went on for maybe 5 minutes, after which the temperature had plummetted to MAYBE 55 degrees (12 celsius). 

We were all standing around wet and shivering.

And this all happened in less than 10 minutes. That is the Chicago idea of extreme.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

to summarize this 


Chicago is where the Arctic Canadian air meets the Tropical Mexican Air......and anything can and does happen.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

globill said:


> As a kid in Chicago I have a vivid memory of one Saturday afternoon in the local swimming pool. It was just after lunch and it was really warm, maybe 85 degrees and bright sunshine (about 30 celsius).
> 
> Anyhow, all of a sudden the sky darkened, thunder boomed and the life guards whistles screamed to get everyone out of the pool. By the time I got out of the pool and under a canopy, golfball size chunks of hail started raining down. This went on for maybe 5 minutes, after which the temperature had plummetted to MAYBE 55 degrees (12 celsius).
> 
> ...


Wow I would like that! You jumped from one of our usual summer days to what would be one of the coldest days during winter over here. ACE!


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

^^
Melbourne Australia is notoriously known as having 4 seasons in one day.

This is the case because Melbourne is located on the southern coast of Australia and the only thing that lies between Melbourne and Antartica is the small offshore state of Tasmania. When the wind blows from the north it is extremely hot as inland Australia is mostly desert. When the wind blows from the South, South-west it is cool and cloudy.

In summer temperatures usually rest between 26C and 33C, but 2 or 3 days every week as the northly wind blows the temperatures rise to about 40C. After about 2 days of temperatures over 36C a COOL CHANGE approaches from the south-west and the temperatures drops from about 40C to 19C-20C.

This is a common occurance every summer in Melbourne. You can be on the beach in one moment and then the next running for cover as the sky darkens, it showers and the wind feels cold.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

centreoftheuniverse said:


> Why don't they build sturdier houses in the Midwest?


The other reason is that we have basements, even if your house is leveled you will survive in the basement. 

We get tornados here but not often enough to make it worth having people live in bunkers. The building codes in Florida are stringent becasue of hurricanes.


----------



## *Victoria* (May 16, 2006)

In Mildura it's possible for winter temperatures to fall below zero but also climb above 25ºC. In August 2005, we had 2 days registering a max temp of 28ºC. 

By contrast, this May (shit compared to the average) had 2 nights below 0ºC.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

mic said:


> ^^
> Melbourne Australia is notoriously known as having 4 seasons in one day.
> 
> This is the case because Melbourne is located on the southern coast of Australia and the only thing that lies between Melbourne and Antartica is the small offshore state of Tasmania. When the wind blows from the north it is extremely hot as inland Australia is mostly desert. When the wind blows from the South, South-west it is cool and cloudy.
> ...



I like it. BTW Melbourne is one of my favourite cities.


----------



## centreoftheuniverse (Nov 16, 2005)

miamicanes said:


> Cost. Masonry construction costs AT LEAST 20-25% more than 2x6 wood-framed. It's partly the reason why $360k in Kansas will buy you a 6 bedroom+den/5.5 bath McMansion big enough to play basketball in its 5-car garage during the winter. Even if you ignore the land cost and budget the whole $360k to construction, in Florida, that MIGHT be enough to build a 4 bedroom/3.5 bath house with 2 car garage...


Okay, you say it's because of cost but wouldn't it be cheaper in the long run to not have to rebuild again and again? What about peoples lives, doesn't that cost more?


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

People who live in places like Ohio, Iowa, etc. don't see tornadoes as being a huge personal risk to them. Tornadoes always destroy _other_ people's homes. Ergo, given a choice between a 6+D/5.5/5 woodframe house and 4/3.5/2 concrete home, they vote with their dollars over and over again and go for size. The only reason Florida is any different is because of Andrew, which left the southern 25 miles of Dade County looking more or less like the photo of the British town that got hit by a F2 tornado. 

Pre-Andrew, it was considered acceptable for builders to make homes that were concrete block, but had gabled roofs whose triangular ends were entirely wood. Andrew blew them over like dominoes. As a result, gabled ends now have to be reinforced concrete all the way up to the ridge. 

Increasingly, new home buyers in Florida ARE trying to get homes with roofs that are entirely reinforced concrete... but builders here are hellbent on using wood, partly because any concrete roof besides a flat one *has* to be designed and stamped by a licensed structural engineer. And even if you DO have a concrete roof designed by a structural engineer, just trying to FIND a subcontractor willing to build it is an adventure. At the moment, I know of exactly two subcontractors in south Florida who'll even consider taking the job, and neither one is willing to even *try* building a Mexican-style concrete hip roof using styrofoam _caseton_ blocks and steel _viguetas_ to form a 2-way slab with beams. 

If a Mexican structural engineer were to emigrate to Naples (close enough to take jobs on the east coast, but right smack in the middle of the country's biggest market for expensive custom single-family homes) on an investment visa and started a roofing company that built concrete roofs for builders (and existing homes with concrete walls strong enough to support the load), and hit the homeshow circuit to let everyone up the west coast to Tampa, and across the east coast from West Palm Beach to Key West know that *his* company could build them an all-concrete roof that looked exactly like a normal roof... but would withstand just about anything short of a nuclear bomb... he'd have more business than he could handle, and would be making money _hand over fist_ by the end of his first two years. 

Of course, once word got out about how much money he was making and how much business he had, other Mexicans with the money to invest would jump into the Florida roofing market too. Local roofing contractors would be fuming and ranting about Mexicans taking American jobs... but nobody would really listen to them or care. For one thing, all their employees would have quit, and now be making more money pouring concrete for the Mexican-owned roofing companies. The insurance industry would be having multiple orgasms in Tallahassee lobbying to have concrete roofs mandated by building codes, and people getting their matchstick roofs replaced by concrete would mercilessly make fun of local roofers who refused to give up wood & compare them to American carmakers. Eventually, the old Florida roofing companies would bite the bullet and learn to build concrete roofs too... if they wanted to stay in business, that is...

Concrete hip roof, with the formwork, rebar, and styrofoam in place & ready to pour the concrete:










Underside of concrete hip roof... the white stuff is the styrofoam, now serving as insulation:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hartford, CT* 
*
January Average Low: -8C
July Average High: 29C*


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I Remember a few years ago, one day it was 70 F/ 20 C. Later that day, it started snowing, so it was about 30 F/ -1 C

Most parts if not all parts of the Midwest of the US have extreme weather with Toronado, Earthquakes, floods, and the like.


----------



## Extrematurensis (Feb 26, 2006)

There are huge differences between winter and summer in Madrid, and they also are quite extreme. I mean in summer you may see 45 or even 47 Centigrades and in winter it is frequent to se 0 Centigrades and even -2 or -3. Yes it snows in Spain. So as you can see, there are huge variations along the year.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

The reason why people _move_ to Los Angeles is because of the weather...


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

miamicanes said:


> Building quality has a lot to do with it, too. An average house in the UK and France is built as least as well as an average house in Florida. Masonry and concrete are the norm, wood is the exception. Stapled-together matchsticks and plywood are almost unheard of. So a tornado that in Florida, the UK, or France would throw around the lawn furniture, maybe down a tree or two, and perhaps break a window if that lawn furniture or tree hit one, ends up causing major damage to just about any house in Iowa or Kansas it touches.


I've always wondered why they keep building in wood in Tornado Alley. I know it's cheaper but surely it's more expensive in the long run Isn't that tempting fate?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

^^ it is the same type of thing as someone paying an extra $20,000 to put a lightning rod on top of their house. Sucks if you don't have it and your house burns down, but overall the opportunity cost of having it doesn't really justify the up front expense. What are the chances your house gets hit by lightning and burns? They're not stupid or just didn't bother to think about what they're doing. In the grand scheme of things a wood frame house works out perfectly well for the 99.9% of them that don't get hit by tornados.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Chicago temps went from 85F at O'Hare and Midway Airport (local 90F's in the suburbs) yesterday to a mere 66F today. That's pretty freaking extreme.


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Eureka! said:


> 43C??? melbourne can get to that in summer a fair bit and its cold down here in australia... well in melbourne anyway lol... and as for the person from brisbane i thing melbourne can win the prize for the most bizzarre weather/ temp. difference in a day.... the weather here is crazy!!!!


It sure is.
I remember a few years ago - 1999 maybe, it was 41* on Christmas Day, the next day, it did not get past 11*.
I remember that because I was at the cricket. Freezing!!!

There was an article in the paper that Chris Brown - (that American singer dude with that shockingly bad song) complained about the Melbourne weather. Apparantly they didnt know we have winter on this great island of ours :eek2: :cheers:


----------



## AngryBob (Jun 10, 2006)

Highest/Lowest recorded temps in Victoria:

Melbourne: 45.6ºC / -2.8ºC

Mildura: 50.8ºC / -5.0ºC

Wangaratta: 44.4ºC / -4.6ºC

Bendigo: 41.8ºC / -3.5ºC

Geelong: 43.8ºC / -3.6ºC

Ballarat: 42.0ºC / -6.0ºC

Lakes Entrance: 43.8ºC / -2.0ºC


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

^^
Note:

Those lowest recorded temperatures are minimums, NOT daytime max.


----------



## Un known (Feb 7, 2006)

The record was in Verkhoyansk, minimum -73, maximum +37 
Average jan temperature -45 average june temp +20


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

*Kuwait City is really EXTREME!!!*

*Summer Beginns officially!!!, as Kuwait City's really EXTREME temperatures!!!* 
Scales both in Celsius and Fahrenheit.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

Alejandro_MEX said:


> *Summer Beginns officially!!!, as Kuwait City's really EXTREME temperatures!!!*
> Scales both in Celsius and Fahrenheit.


DAMN! That's hot...I don't know how anybody could live in that type of heat.

Well, I'd say the most extremes in weather are Sibera, Mongolia, northern China, and the Midwest U.S. and south-central Canada (around Winnipeg). Chicago has it all; thunderstorms, tornadoes, blazing, humid heat, frigid cold snaps, blizzards, hailstorms, huge swings in temperatures...



hauntedheadnc said:


> Salt Lake City, Utah -- August 11, 1999:


I remember that tornado vividly. Everybody was really freaking out over this, because tornadoes here are so rare. Everybody would be telling each other that a tornado is occurring or just happened downtown and nobody would believe them until they saw the news. Amazingly, only 1 person was killed, despite the fact it moved through downtown (and right over an outdoor convention) and occurred in a place that's not use to tornadoes.

Meanwhile, Salt Lake City doesn't really qualify...not too extreme here (at least, in comparison to some of the cities mentioned so far).

We have four distinct seasons, though.

WINTER (mid-November to early March): lots of snow (we get the lake-effect here, too), fog, haze, occassional rain, occassional cold snaps
SPRING (mid-March to mid-May): Generally a lot of rain, decent amount of snow, nice temperatures
SUMMER (mid-May to mid-September): Hot, dry, occassional evening thunderstorms
FALL (mid-September to early November): Nice temperatures, some rain, occassional snow

Average high and low:

*January:* 37/21F (3/-6C)
*July:* 91/63F (33/17C)

*Record high:* 107F/42C (on two occassions; July 26, 1960 and July 13, 2002)
Average overall maximum temperature during a summer is between 102F/39C and 105F/41C; however, summers are very dry; never humid; we average 5 days above 100F/38C
*Record low:* -30F/-34C (way back On February 9, 1933) 
This temperature is far and away the lowest; temperatures below about -5F/-21C are very rare; average overall minimum during winter usually falls between 0F/-18C and 10F/-12C
*Record high low:* 80F/27C (July 16, 2003)
Generally the highest low will be between 72F/22C and 75F/24C
*Record low high:* 2F/-17C (December 22, 1990)
Generally the lowest high is going to be between about 23F/-5C and 28F/-2C
*Hottest month:* 83.4F/28.6C (July 2003; this is overall daily average)
*Coldest month:* 11.6F/-11.3C (January 1949; this is overall daily average)

*Average rain in a year:* 16.50 in/419 mm (wettest month May, driest month July)
*All time wettest water year (October-September):* 25.15 in/639mm (1981-1982)
*All time driest water year (October-September):* 8.16 in/207mm (1933-1934)
*All time wettest month:* 7.04 in/179 mm (September 1982)
*All time driest month*: none (October 1952)
*All time wettest 24 hours:* 2.41 in/61 cm (April 21-22, 1957)
*Average snow:* 58.7 in/149 cm (snowiest month January)
*Most snow in a season:* 117.3 in/298cm (1951-1952) (ahh...heaven)
*Least snow in a season:* 16.6 in/42 cm (1933-1934; ugh, I don't know how anybody could handle that)
*Most snow in a month:* 50.3/128 cm (January 1993)
*Most snow from 1 storm:* 23.3 in/59 cm (January 6-10, 1993) (I got 28 in/71 cm at my house from December 25-29, 2003; didn't live here in 1993, so I can't say about that)
*Most snow in 24 hours:* 18.9/48 cm (February 24-25, 1998; that's about how much we got at my house)

We got that one tornado mentioned previously, and some pretty wicked snowstorms (not blizzards though). We can get some pretty powerful winds in spring and during summer thunderstorms, and wind damage has been seen in my neighborhood on several occassions. Severe hailstorms rarely, if ever, occur, powerful thunderstorms are rare, and extreme flooding is rare. Other areas of the city can get flooding, but my area has never gotten anything severe (mudslides and avalanches are common in the mountains). A severe flood hit the city in 1983 from excessive snowmelt, and again in 1987 in different areas from the very high level of the Great Salt Lake, but I wasn't around for either of them.

As for me, I love rain, fog, thunderstorms, hail, snow, blizzards, wind, you name it. I don't like heat, but I love cold (but not frigid cold). I can handle temperatures down to about 30F (-1C) without even a jacket (as long as it's not windy; even colder on a perfectly calm, clear day), but I hate temperatures above about 90F (32C); I can usually handle it okay, but I don't like it, even in the dry heat. Anything over about 95F (35C), even in dry heat (I've hardly had any experience with humid heat) is unbearable.

So, we don't really count for the candidates of the most extreme weather...just thought I'd share some extreme weather facts about my city anyway.

Chicago, Winnipeg, Saskatoon, Regina, Denver, Minneapolis/St Paul, Fargo, Ulan Bator, Yakutsk, Verkhoyansk; they're all pretty damn extreme. That's what I can think of for most extreme changes of weather in the world.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Alejandro_MEX said:


> *Summer Beginns officially!!!, as Kuwait City's really EXTREME temperatures!!!*
> Scales both in Celsius and Fahrenheit.


So is it possible to do anything outdoors in temperatures like this? When it is extremely cold you just put more clothes on but in extreme heat you can't really do anything about it.


----------



## JAKJ (Oct 17, 2004)

Alejandro_MEX said:


> *Summer Beginns officially!!!, as Kuwait City's really EXTREME temperatures!!!*
> Scales both in Celsius and Fahrenheit.


Awesome weather!!! pity it isn't humid though  your skin would dry out very quickly


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

So if you're in an area where it's 120+ during the day and maybe only drops down to like 95 degrees during the evening...what's that do to your body if you're not in airconditioning? I know the body temp is around 98 degrees, how do you keep your core temp regulated if the heat can't escape out from your body? I mean from 94 to 98 during the evening is a little cooling....but not a lot, and not for very long.

Just curious, I don't know about these matters...I'm an accountant.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice too see these different desriptions of the same weather. :colgate:


----------



## ZK (Mar 25, 2005)

Islamabad--- weather there can go above 45 centigrades in summers and drop to minimum -2 to -3 centigrade in winter


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

ZK said:


> Islamabad--- weather there can go above 45 centigrades in summers and drop to minimum -2 to -3 centigrade in winter


No, sorry. 45 celsius is hot, but -2 to -3 celsius is nothing.


----------



## greek_eagle (Jun 14, 2006)

Extrematurensis said:


> There are huge differences between winter and summer in Madrid, and they also are quite extreme. I mean in summer you may see 45 or even 47 Centigrades and in winter it is frequent to se 0 Centigrades and even -2 or -3. Yes it snows in Spain. So as you can see, there are huge variations along the year.




I've noticed that everyone is talking about cities with temperature extremes between summer and winter...but that isn't really what you should be focusing on...one should take into consideration humidity...and comfort levels or real feal temps. Cities like New Delhi might not have the largest temp differences between summer and winter in comparison to say northern latitudes, but, if we are to take real feel ..New Delhi , Mumbai and the sort can be considered to have extreme weather patterns as well. Temperatures may appear to be more extreme with say places that have a drier climate but with very high temps and they are more comfortable...thus, they wouldn't be considered to be extreme ...only on paper looking at the numbers. For example, NY is much more uncomfortable than Athens or LA in the summer...where it may be 85F in NY and 95F in Athens and you'd feel much more comfortable in Athens. The city in North America that has the steadiest climate in terms of extremeties of temperature, humidity between the seasons is San Diego, CA where their temps [by the coast] have only a few degrees dif in averages. Temperature extremes need not be counted here...just because it snowed ..well sprinkled some snow in Miami, does not make Miami a city of extremes!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

51°C is heavy, we in Neuburg only have max. 35-40 °C


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Today it was (96F)36C in Chicago with 60% humidity, and a dew point reading of 24C (75F). The heat index peaked at 45C (113F). 

Our all time high temperature in the city of Chicago is 109F (43C) at Midway Airport during the "Dust Bowl" years of the 1930's. It actually made it up to 44C in the suburbs on during that heatwave. In 1995, Chicago heat 107F (42C) with humidity levels at 65% and dew point readings in the low to mid 80F (27-28C). The heat index reached 128F (53C).


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

London is not usually a city known for extreme weather, but the forecast for wednesday is 37ºC (99ºF). There is a small chance that London's record of 38.1ºC (101ºF) could be broken!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Nearly hit 36C today...with a recorded heat index of 41C....

And five months from now...days with lows of -12C are not uncommon.

Generally, most North American cities are extreme, compared to Western Europe.


----------



## scguy (Sep 11, 2002)

neilio said:


> Its pretty much the same in Toronto...and for anyone from the southern states or Australia who say "oh 30 to 35C isnt that hot blablabla" obviously you have never experienced HIGH humidity. I remember walking through death vally and it was sculding hot and was around 40C and it felt pretty much the same as 33 in Toronto.
> And if thats not bad enough our winters go to like -20C arggh!!


Southern states? I hope your not talking about the SE. Our heat and humidity is the worst in the USA. You havent seen humidity until you get down to around South Georgia.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

36 deg today in paris... was ok, a little wind made it cool


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

My city San Fernando is not really extreme, same as Manila, the highest I've experienced was probably about 39 degress Celsius, lowest about 22 degress Celsius on a December morning. In the Philippines, ask every child "What is your wish this Christmas?", if the answer is not "a gift from Santa Claus", it would surely be "SNOW!".

As a kid I always wished that it would snow in the Philippines...


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Ottawa, Canada is the second coldest capital in the world (after Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia) with a record low of -36.1 °C. High wind chills are common, with annual averages of 51, 14 and 1 days with wind chills below -20 °C, -30 °C and -40 °C respectively. The lowest recorded wind chill was of -47.8 °C.

Snow and ice are dominant during the winter season. Ottawa receives about 235 cm (93 inches) of snowfall annually.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Not a real city, but La Brevine near Le Locle in the Jura mountains is one of the coldest towns in Europe:








The record was -42°C (but -35 is just "normal" in winter as well - wind chill index not included)

But now we have an extreme heat in Europe and even there is now more than 30°C at the moment - 70° difference from winter to summer!!


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

*I am impressed with Kuwait City's extreme summer temperatures, they reach 50º C every year, it is the hottest city on earth, some days it competes with Death Valley in California.

But I'm more impressed with a city of my country called Mexicali; it's like nothing I've ever seen before. The temperature in summer is really high with anual records reaching 48º C every summer. It's said to be one of the hottest cities in Mexico. The temperature is really extreme, but the most incredible thing is the humidex!!!!!!! Watching accuweather it shows 58º C currently. But according to weather.com, it is even higher. It's the highest humidex I've ever seen in my life and the forecast is even higher, including the hottest areas of the Sahara: 143º F or 62º C.

Watch the forecast from accuweather!!! it is even higher than those current 62º C from weather.com:*


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

In Calgary the temperature on the south end of the city can be +25c and at the same exact time 50km away on the north end the temp can be -35c. How’s that for extremes? there used to be an old saying by the settlers. "You can be getting frost bite in the rear of the wagon and sunstroke in the front" heheheheh 
Funny , but not that far off.


----------



## MumbaiMustBTaller (Mar 14, 2006)

Mumbai is quite extreme..in the rainy season, it gets blasted by the monsoon...last year, we had a cloudburst, when 37 inches fell on the city in 10 hours. The crumbling drainage system could not handle the amount, and the city flooded. the situation was made worse because of the high tide, which backed up the city's stormwater drain system. cars were found on top of trees. one car was found on top of a 15 foot tall building.


----------



## kentan8 (Oct 7, 2004)

In the past 10 years I have been living in Winnipeg, Canada, I have experienced actual temperatures (not windchill) of -43C in winter and +40C in the summer.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Anywhere in Saskatchewan can be quite extreme. 40+ degrees can happen in summer and 40- degrees can occur in winter. Factor in humidty in summer, it has been high this summer,70-80% with temps in the 30's. Winter has had windchills as low as 80- degrees in the past.
Hottest day I have ever experienced was in Perth Australia. It hit 40 degrees and on the beach they humidty was over 70%. I couldn't drink the beer fast enough that day.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Los Angeles has extreme weather

Extremely boring


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I always hear people saying Chicago is safe from tornadoes because it's by Lake Michigan.

I just got home from work and turned on the TV and there's currently a tornado going right over the lake just offshore from downtown Chicago. It's about to make landfall in Indiana if it holds together.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

This is the most EXTREME you will ever see.

It's the forecast for Vostok Station in the Antarctica. The South Pole is a tropical paradise compared to this. I had'nt seen such low forecast temperatures. Actually Vostok has the lowest temperature record: -89.2 C. It could be broken watching this. Anyway, Vostok is not a city.


*Vostok Station, Antarctica*

​


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

^^ Wow, most depressing weather forecast of all times...



Aquamadoor said:


> Los Angeles has extreme weather
> 
> Extremely boring


Zing!


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Vostok station is in the south pole so i can't see how this last one could be a tropical paradise...


----------



## sfenn1117 (Apr 9, 2005)

NY gets about 1 meter of snow every year. Sometimes more, sometimes less. Sometimes from one storm!

Then in summer, 30 degrees C ++ isn't uncommon. 

A tornado warning was issued a few days ago in Manhattan and the Bronx, but thankfully it did not happen.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

willo said:


> Vostok station is in the south pole so i can't see how this last one could be a tropical paradise...


*No, you're wrong man. Vostok Station isn't in the South Pole, but it's also in the Antarctica. It is located some 1000 kilometers from the South Pole, so it is not even too close. That's the reason because I say the South Pole is a tropical paradise compared to Vostok. This is the forecast for the next 15 days for both. Temperatures from this forecast in the S.P. have been seen in Siberia or even in Canada in some records. But all the minimums of Vostok and some maximums have been never seen in the Northern Hemisphere. The lowest temperature in the South Pole will not reach the maximum temperature of Vostok in the next 15 days.




Heres a map where you can find some Stations, and you'll see how far is Vostok from the South Pole:
http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/islands_oceans_poles/antarctica_research_station.gif*


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Alejandro_MEX said:


> *No, you're wrong man. Vostok Station isn't in the South Pole, but it's also in the Antarctica. It is located some 1000 kilometers from the South Pole, so it is not even too close. That's the reason because I say the South Pole is a tropical paradise compared to Vostok. This is the forecast for the next 15 days for both. Temperatures from this forecast in the S.P. have been seen in Siberia or even in Canada in some records. But all the minimums of Vostok and some maximums have been never seen in the Northern Hemisphere. The lowest temperature in the South Pole will not reach the maximum temperature of Vostok in the next 15 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting map.

What a bunch of dickheads those countries are to all claim sizeable chunks of Antarctica. :bash:


----------



## Kaique (Aug 15, 2006)

In Brasil some cities as Cuiabá in Summer the temperatures stay around 45°C It was happened in 2004 49°C, but the winter is worst 10°C one day the next 45°C.
Brasilia the air humity in winter is under 30%, this winter it was under 10% for 2 days.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

sfenn1117 said:


> NY gets about 1 meter of snow every year. Sometimes more, sometimes less. Sometimes from one storm!
> 
> Then in summer, 30 degrees C ++ isn't uncommon.
> 
> A tornado warning was issued a few days ago in Manhattan and the Bronx, but thankfully it did not happen.


1 meter of snow is nothing for a whole year. We average about 2 meters per year here (a little less). 1 meter in 1 storm is quite a bit, though. I've never experienced that before.


----------



## johnsonooi (Apr 17, 2005)

Melbourne, four seasons in one day!!!! imagine that....


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

johnsonooi said:


> Melbourne, four seasons in one day!!!! imagine that....



It really isnt 4 seasons in one day...maybe in one week but not one day.

If they say 17C showers then it will be 17C and showery

If they say 30C and sunny, guess what its normally 30C and sunny.


----------

